# First of the season...



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

The wild blackberries are ripening!! Woot!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Dang ... ours are just starting to bloom...


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

I was surprised to find this one group of bushes had ripened so early, most of the others are still green. We have them all over the place, but it's like there are several varieties, different sizes and ripening times. All are pretty darn good though. Yum. They make great cobbler and jam. No pectin needed for blackberry jam...the berries naturally have quite a bit of pectin. I've make some nice jam with just berries and sugar: one pound of berries to 3/4 pound sugar and cooked to the soft jell stage.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

None of the flowers open here yet, just budding. With the wet spring we’ve had it could be a fantastic berry season.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Dang ... ours are just starting to bloom...


And ours are just leafing out.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Woody said:


> None of the flowers open here yet, just budding.


Same here.


----------



## AkChuck (Jan 20, 2012)

We still have 5' of snow on the ground, most of our berry's won't be ready until August.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

What a great pic that reminds me of summer! Ours won't be ripe until July.


----------

